# She Talks To Angels - Lexington Lab Band



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

dale said:


>


Great song. Especially like the guitar Dale. The open E tuning is pretty neat.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks...really appreciate the kind feedback and thanks for sharing your time to listen!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Pretty


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

greatly appreciate you giving it a listen!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I always look forward to hearing your songs.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

we all greatly appreciate you taking time to check them out!

your friend,
dale


----------

